# I'm new, first tank



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

This would be my first tank, a 60 gal cube my fiance and myself picked up early this summer. It's 2ft by 2ft by 2ft. We're using black gravel as substrate. Its got 2 aquaclear HOB filters. We picked up a 24" 96 watt florescent light. got 2 bubble walls on either sides, with a background on two of the sides.

We started with an amazon sword and decided to use it as the centerpiece. when we planted it we put a couple of rocks in the middle of it so it grows outward instead of just up. We like it  

As for the fishes. 
2 African dwarf frog
1 African black sword
3 platys
6 to 12 guppies
1 balloon molly
4 sailfin mollies
4 tinfoil barbs
1 swordtail
4 black tetras
4 red cardinal tetras
1 lyretail molly
2 albino pristella tetras
about 6 golden algae eaters
1 red tailed black shark
and a big pleco


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

nice i love the cube tanks. i wish i had one.


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

Those bubble things are generally bad for plants, but nice set up


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice. However you'll have trouble feeding african dwarf frogs in that tank. Too much competition for food they need.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey conix, they've been doing pretty good for the last 3 months or so, one even has a second arm growing out of his right arm


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

How do you feed the ADFs? Unless I block off any fishes, I always have difficulty letting ADFs get to the frozen blood worms.


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

conix67 said:


> How do you feed the ADFs? Unless I block off any fishes, I always have difficulty letting ADFs get to the frozen blood worms.


Their hard to feed because their way slower than the tank mates...I guess you could target feed by using a turkey baster.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

i make sure there is a little extra flakes that make it to the bottom, and they eat 'em, if not pleco does


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

As conix67 said there is just too much competition for food. Its best to keep them with species only tank or somewhere where there's less competition for food.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice Tank but thats a little large for frogs to be swimming to the top they will eventually die from weakness if you are only feeding flake food which is not very good for frogs or fish. Dont want to seem mean but they really need a smaller tank, also dont be surprised if your shark kills them one day. like what youve done with the tank though.


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 

You may want to watch out for those tinfoil barbs in a year or two as they will probably eat most of their tankmates, excluding the algae eaters and pleco. They are fine to keep in a 60 gallon when full grown, but will be able to swallow the tetras, guppys and mollies in one mouthful. 

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/barbs/tinfoilbarb.php

Love the pic!


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

hey thanks, like i said i have just started fish keeping so i am still learning new things all the time, im always looking for advice. I just might put them in a smaller tank.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

your frog has three arms? Got a pic? I gotta see this.  Touched by Tzeench.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> Touched by Tzeench.


I lol'd at this.

If you do too, you're a big nerd.

Yes, pics of the deformed one please.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

ive been trying to find him, but i have a feeling he got eaten by someone...anyone want a pleco?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

does it look like this?


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

yea thats pretty much him


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

This one is about a foot long. How big has your plec gotten to?


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> This one is about a foot long. How big has your plec gotten to?


Last time i measured him about 10.5" long roughly


----------

